# House hold soft top cleaner



## Alexaudi26 (Jan 25, 2016)

Hi Mike 
I am borrowing my dad's a4 convertible and as a thank you just want you details it for him. The only problem is my car is a wagon so just don't want to buy a specific product I am not going to use again can you recommend a house held cleaner for the roof. 
Many thanks in advance 
Alex


----------



## realist (May 11, 2011)

I just use an apc when I do them, you'll need to re-proof it after though:thumb:


----------



## Chris H1 (Jan 30, 2016)

Hoover it first to get rid of most of the dirt particles then wash/rinse with Johnsons PH Neutral shampoo. If your going to reproof a couple of coats of Graingers Fabsil fabric waterproofer gives awesome results. 

HTH


----------



## Coddy20 (Dec 26, 2014)

I used apc mixed with milton to kill of alge, then sealed it with fabsil


----------

